# Fudge



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a new ferret called Fudge.
He is a friend for our neutered boy Oscar.
They get on great although only having playtimes together at the moment as Fudge is still so small.
He is a sandy coloured ferret.
Hope you like him.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwwww hes soooo cute he looks sandy mitt


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!!!

That is all.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Dkdream what is the difference between sandy and sandy mitt.
I am not really up with ferret colours to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

So cute...lovely pic.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Toddy 

A sandy mitt will be sandy coloured have a white neck (bib) and the perfect sandy mitt should have 4 white paws. he looks to have one white paw for defonate. he is georgous.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a sweetie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww hes gorgeous, I just love ferrets


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

He actually has four paws all sandy coloured.Not sure why they look light on this picture unless they have just darkened up recently.
He is a little poppet and is getting along great with our other boy Oscar so all good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his lovely just like our girlie and the one we lent out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It looked like he has white paws on the pic but it dosent matter he is georgous. I have a sandy mitt named Toffie he was sandy mitt as a kit now he has alot of silver hairs on the sandy think thats his mam coming through as shes a silver.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a gorgeous sandy male


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Gorgouse ferret.!
I really want a ferret  I care for minx and polecats at work but they are nasty thing haha


----------

